# St Claire River 2017-2018



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Please post your st Claire river catches here much appreciated


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Caught a nice steelhead today in Port Huron


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Gabe T said:


> Caught a nice steelhead today in Port Huron


Nice fish Gabe. Way to tough one out in these conditions.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice one I been wanting to find some time to hit the wall . What did you get it on if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Thx guys 
And I took the fish on a little Cleo silver and blue


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Went out to Port Huron today lost the biggest brown of my life :/ must’ve been 10pounds plus


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Went out to Port Huron today and caught some walleye in the evening but the guy next to me caught a massive Atlantic when I first got there


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Gabe T said:


> Went out to Port Huron today and caught some walleye in the evening but the guy next to me caught a massive Atlantic when I first got there


Looks like the "Walking Dead" of fish!!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Wrong part of forum. Never new why people kept boots like that, can’t taste very good. Ethier way nice to see more Atlantic’s get caught, enjoy!!!


----------

